# R.I.P Sookie my little kitty :'-(



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

Over the past few weeks my little cat Sookie has been ill, she had tests and blood tests and the vet said she had IBD, He gave her tablets and a special diet yesterday but last night she didnt wanna move or anything. Just after we went to bed last night i could hear her yowling so i went to see and she was having a fit. We rushed her straight to the vet where he rechecked her bloods and said all her symptoms pointed to a viral disease that was incurable so he said the best thing to do was to put her to sleep 

She has always had things wrong with her but we have always tried everything the vets suggested. She was only 11 months old and im goning to miss her so much. 

R.I.P Sookie


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry for your sad lose :-(


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

aww what a shame, R.I.P sookie, your out of pain now. x


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. What a beautiful little cat she was. Take care x


----------

